# "Firefighters want OT to extinguish staff shortages"



## mariomike (21 Jun 2012)

Sun
June 20, 2012 

TORONTO - Toronto firefighters are sounding the alarm over staffing shortages and calling on the city to allow overtime to help cover the shortfall.

“All we want is the ability that the other two emergency services have,” said Ed Kennedy, president of the Toronto Professional Fire Fighters’ Association.

“You look at police and EMS, they can call back depending on need to keep sufficient number of police cars and ambulances on the road.”
http://www.torontosun.com/2012/06/20/firefighters-union-warns-city-about-toronto-staff-shortages

TFS work 24 hour tours, so it would require calling off-duty firefighters in for 24 hours OT at time and a half.

The situation at T-EMS is not much better. According to the article, the last time they hired paramedics was in 2002. 
They pay a staggering amount of overtime. Even with that, response times have dropped to the 60th percentile.

According to the article, T-EMS paramedic staffing levels today are the same as they were in 1992. 
The City of Toronto grew by over 100,000 people between 2006 and 2011.
http://m.torontosun.com/2012/06/09/emergency-services-in-reverse

This year, I was told that 500-700 AEMCA's applied to The City of Toronto with 25 getting job offers.

My guess is that some of these AEMCA's may apply as semi-skilled CF Medical Technician applicants.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jun 2012)

I don't get this,.......shouldn't they have a "red line" where it can't drop below?


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I don't get this,.......shouldn't they have a "red line" where it can't drop below?



It's in arbitration.
"TFS is in arbitration with city council over a breach of contract regarding recruitment."


----------



## mariomike (30 Jun 2012)

Update
Jun 27, 2012 

Good news for anyone considering a career with TFS, not so good for T-EMS.

National Post
"Toronto to accelerate hiring of firefighters:

"The union got what it wanted on Tuesday when the community development committee voted to launch a recruitment class this summer, instead of some undetermined later time, and possibly another in the fall."

“We have our firefighters doing ambulance work, and they try to justify it because it’s an added value and it just doesn’t wash,” said the budget chief, who would rather be spending money on ambulance personnel.":
http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/06/27/toronto-to-accelerate-hiring-of-firefighters/

Sun
"TORONTO - Toronto Fire is on the verge of adding dozens of firefighters to its ranks.":
http://www.torontosun.com/2012/06/27/toronto-fire-step-closer-to-hiring-recruits


----------

